

On Negative App Store Reviews During Betas of iOS and OS X - fernandotakai
http://www.macstories.net/stories/on-negative-app-store-reviews-during-betas-of-ios-and-os-x/

======
rbritton
This to me is just further evidence that Apple has zero interest in improving
anything on the App Store that does not directly affect their own profit or
that of their key publishers. The simplest fix would be to prohibit reviews
from devices running beta versions, but given that hasn't happened in the
years this has been a problem, it likely won't ever.

